# Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen



## Olli.P (7. Aug. 2008)

Hi Koi-Experten,

ist es eigentlich möglich das Koi öfter als einmal pro Saison Laichen  

Ich frage, weil bei mir bislang im Teich bislang nur einmal pro Saison gelaicht wurde, aber meine Koi letzte Tage in den frühen Morgenstunden das Ritual nochmal durchgeführt haben. 

Und meistens haben Fische doch immer eine Laichzeit von x-y.....


----------



## rainthanner (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

auch zweimal ist kein Problem.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Hi Rainer,

danke  

Jetzt haben wir festgestellt das wir sogar im 1000L Pflanzenteich 3 junge Koi haben.  

Ich denke mal das die __ Enten den Laich dahingetragen haben.... 

Und das beste ist, das dieses die größten Jungfische von allen sind.  
Ich denke mal das dieses daher kommt, das die in dem 1000L Becken das beste Nahrungsangebot hatten. Denn das ist ja gänzlich ein Naturbecken.  

Jetzt stellt sich uns natürlich die Frage wie bekommen wir die am besten da raus ohne sämtliche Pflanzen zu roden......

Ich werde mal versuchen, ein paar Bilder zu schießen und wenn ich heute Abend am Rechner bin werde ich diese hochladen.

Dann erhöht sich unsere anzahl von Jungkoi in diesem Jahr auf ca. 23 Stück. Wenn alle durchkommen, ist das ja wieder ein Grund nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr nochmal zu vergrößern........


----------



## rainthanner (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Ja wie bekommst du die raus? 

K.A. 

100%igen Wasserwechsel.  

- Wasser raus 
- Fischlein einsammeln
- Wasser ohne Fischlein wieder rein 
 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Hi Rainer,

hier ein Bild von einem:

 

Meine Frau und ich wollen dann Morgen evtl. den Pf. ausräumen und die kleinen rausfangen, weil sie in dem Pf. mit einer tiefe von ca. 50-60 cm wohl nicht überleben werden. Und das wäre wirklich schade, weil sie eben schon so groß sind.  

Wenn wir sie dann Morgen alle haben, mach ich nochmal ein paar Bilder und werde weiter berichten. :smoki


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Hi,


wir haben unseren 1000L Pflanzenteich am Freitag einer Radikalkur unterzogen... 

Hier die drei Racker....


----------



## toschbaer (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Hallo Olaf,
öhmmmmmmmmmmmm
sieeeeccccccccchhhhhhhhhhherrrr Kois????? :__ nase 

Aber  on 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Hi Friedhelm,


 

Ich hab doch nix anderes im Teich.......

Und wenn das keine Koi sind, was dann und wie kommen die da rein......... 

Okay im 4000er Pflanzenteich sind noch ein paar __ Shubunkin von den Kindern. 
Aber das sind sicher keine Shubunkin........

Oder 

Na ja, jedenfalls sind die jetzt erst mal im 4000L Pf, da bekomm ich die leichter raus wie aus dem großen Teich.


----------



## toschbaer (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Hallo Olaf,

aber sssssiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeessscchhherrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!  

Nicht mehr ganz so : "Edel" !  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Olli.P (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Hi,

vllt. kann man ja in ein paar Wochen besser erkennen ob's Koi sind oder nicht...

Ich bin eben auch seit dem wir sie rausgefangen haben am zweifeln, wegen dem hohen Rücken. Und die Barteln fehlen ja auch...... 

Oder hat da vllt. irgendein Frosch aus der Nachbarschaft was eingeschleppt


----------



## wp-3d (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Hi Olli

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Shubunkinnachwuchs.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Hi Werner,

__ Shubunkin....... 

Woran erkennt man das.......... 

Kannst das mal erklären...


----------



## Olli.P (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Hi Leute,

jetzt kann man richtg erkennen das es __ Shubunkin Babys sind. :evil 

Denen kann man förmlich beim Wachsen zu schauen.  

Sollten die sich eigentlich *nicht* vermehren wie die Karnickel  

Evtl. sind aber doch noch ein paar junge Koi dabei denn da schwimmen noch ein paar kleinere Fischis drin rum.

Warum müssen sich die ausgerechnet bei mir so vermehren  

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

     


Also da hätte ich dann nun so ca. 20 Shubunkin abzugeben.

Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht


----------



## Reginsche (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Schade, einen hätt ich gerne noch für unseren Einzelschubi aber du bist bestimmt viel zu weit weg.

Ich hatte mal einen ganz großen.
Leider ist er im Teich erfroren.
Er schwamm in die Flachwasserzone und dann kam das große Eis


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Mensch Olaf,
dein Teich ist ja jetzt mit den 20 Extrafischen total überbesetzt  












:troet

Aber in deinem Profil steht: 17 Kois, sonst nix


----------



## Kampfkoi (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

sorry aber das sind keine Koi, eher goldfische und __ shubunkin


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wie oft können Koi in der Saison Laichen*

Das hat Olaf doch auch geschrieben  Von Koi ist keine Rede


----------

